# Favourite Sugimori Art



## Murkrow (Aug 26, 2014)

Shameless ripoff of the TCG illustration thread.

I absolutely love Vaporeon, just look how cute it is looking at the camera like that! It looks like what a cat looks like when it meows at you for attention.


----------



## Odyssey (Sep 25, 2014)

My favourite Sugimori art is Hawlucha! I love the pose and the colours. Especially the pose, it's pretty dynamic.


----------



## Vholvek (Sep 25, 2014)

I really love Sugimori's Arcanine, because it looks really clever, but all that fur blowing and stuff really looks heroic.


----------



## Mai (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't have a good catalog of the ones I like in mind, so these are all picked from pokeon I generally like a lot (who also happen to have cool Sugimori art), but: accelgor (look at that expression!), electrike (it reminds me of a little barking dog...), flaaffy (adorable!), and grumpig (it's dancing!).


----------

